# When Should I Start My Diet?



## zarrin77 (Nov 26, 2010)

So, if my goal is to get to 6% body-fat when summer starts, would it be better to diet only once, say 12 weeks before summer, or go on a diet in December just to lean out a bit so that I wouldn't have to diet as long right before summer?  Would it make a difference?

I don't really know my body fat % right now, but you cannot see my abs if I am not flexing, and even then it's hard to see.

I basically want to try to maximize the amount of time i can keep bulking and gaining muscle but also want to make sure that I can get down to 6% before summer.

Your thoughts are very much appreciated!


----------



## stofftier (Nov 28, 2010)

In my opinion it is very hard to go on a diet for twelve weeks and hold a 6% body fat after the diet. 10% is enough for a six-pack in summer. We dont know how much u have to loose but I would count with 0.5-1kg loss of weight per week.


----------

